# קרדיטים



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
לא ממש הייתי פעילה בפורום (חוץ מקיטורים על הרבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אבל כן קראתי בפורום הזה המון זמן לפני החתונה, ואחד הדברים האהובים עליי פה היה קרדיטים מושקעים. אמרתי לעצמי שכשאני אתחתן - אעלה פה קרדיטים. והבטחות - צריך לקיים (גם אם החתונה הייתה בסוף נובמבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

אז רגע לפני ירח הדבש - הנה זה בא. וסליחה מראש - יש לי נטייה לחפור.


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

מי אנחנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו בתיה, מנהלת תוכן (32), ועידן, מתכנת (32).
ההיכרות שלנו הולכת 8 שנים אחורה מהיום. מבחינתי, זו הייתה תקופה לא טובה די ארוכה. הייתי ברובה בזוגיות ארוכה ראשונה, שכבר התחילה להרגיש לא טוב. כמפלט, הייתי משקיעה המון מהזמן שלי באינטרנט, ובעיקר בפורומים (של מוזיקה) וגם בצ'אטים. שם הכרתי את עידן - הבחור הטוב, המצחיק, והנחמד שהיה קונטרה מהממת לערימת החרמנים המעיקים שהאינטרנט יודע תמיד לספק. תמיד שמחתי לראות אותו אונליין ולקשקש איתו. הוא מצידו, כמובן, לא נתן אפילו רמז אחד לזה שהוא עצמו מעוניין (למרות שאולי במבט לאחור – השירים החמודים שהיה כותב ושולח לי בחמש לפנות בוקר היו יכולים להיות סימן ראשון לחשד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). בדיעבד הוא סיפר שראה אותי כדמות כל כך נחשקת ובלתי מושגת (!) שלא העלה על דעתו בכלל שיש לו סיכוי איתי. בכל אופן, במשך תקופה מאוד ארוכה הייתה לנו ידידות וירטואלית אפלטונית מתוקה שכזו.
כמה שנים מתחילת ההיכרות שלנו, הגיע רוג'ר ווטרס להופעה בארץ. כיוון ששנינו חובבי פינק פלויד וידענו שנגיע, החלטנו לנצל את ההזדמנות ולהגיד שלום. ואכן היה כך. שלום חטוף (ומובך מאוד) הוחלף בתוך קהל מיוזע בהמתנה לכניסה. שנינו היינו ביישנים, ושנינו הובכנו קשות מהמעמד. את ההופעה ראינו, איך לא, בנפרד. (כאפה)
בשנים שלאחר מכן הקשר די נותק. הוא מצא אותי איכשהו בפייסבוק אבל שם זה בערך הסתכם. אבל אחרי שהוא חזר מהטיול הארוך שלו בדרום אמריקה, הוא התקשה לישון בלילות. בצ'אט של פייסבוק הוא נתקל בי, ינשופת לילה שנחתה שם לא מעט בשל היותה מובטלת באותה עת. כרגיל, השיחות בינינו קלחו. הוא תמיד הצחיק אותי, תמיד הפגין התבטאויות אינטליגנטיות בטירוף ונזכרתי כמה שאני מבסוטה עליו. הוא ניסה מדי פעם להזמין אותי באופן לא ממוקד ל"בירה", אבל שילוב של נסיבות ושל ביישנות לא הוציאו את זה לפועל. אבל אחרי כמה שיחות אדירות, ואחרי עוד הצצה בתמונות שלו מהטיול, ירד לי האסימון: למה, לכל השדים והרוחות, אני לא עושה הכל כדי להשיג אותו?
אז אזרתי אומץ, והתחלתי לרמוז לו לא ממש בעדינות שיזמין אותי שוב. הוא עשה את זה. בדייט הראשון שלנו, אגב, הגענו למקס ברנר – ואז אמרו לנו שנגמר להם השוקולד (!). זה לא עצר אותנו.


----------



## Ruby Gem (8/2/15)

מקסימים!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

תודה!


----------



## haych (9/2/15)

הזוי! 
איך נגמר השוקולד במקס ברנר??
מקווה שעשיתם חוויה מתקנת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סיפור מקסים ואתם נראים חמודים להפליא!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

התקרית סיימה את הערב (המשכנו לשם ממקום אחר). אבל משם זה רק השתפר...
&nbsp
ותודה רבה


----------



## elinoket (10/2/15)

וואוו שיגמר השוקולד במקס ברנר 
זה כמו שיגמר הפופקורן בסינמה סיטי בערך... לא נתפס 

ודרך אגב, הדייט הראשון שלי עם בעלי היה גם במקס, אולי זו סגולה למזל בזוגיות


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אם להיות כנה – את רוב חיי הבוגרים העברתי בלי רצון להתחתן. המון המון חוויות רעות עם גברים לא טובים, בלשון המעטה, די הוציאו לי את האמונה בגברים, ובזוגיות בכלל. ואיכשהו, איתו, כבר על ההתחלה היה ברור לי שהגעתי למנוחה ולנחלה, ושזה "זה". הרגשתי (ואני עדיין מרגישה) שמצאתי את הגבר הכי טוב בעולם, ושאף פעם לא אהבתי אף אחד כמו שאני אוהבת אותו. הספיקה לי קצת פחות משנה לתחילת הקשר שלנו כדי להבין שאני רוצה לסגור עניין. ייאמר לזכותי שלא אמרתי כלום ולא הלחצתי. היה לי חשוב מאוד שאם זה יגיע – שיגיע ממנו, ובקצב שלו, כך שיהיה שלם עם זה לחלוטין.
הוא מצידו – לקח את הזמן. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מה שמאוד מרשים, לנוכח הלחצים הפולניים שהופעלו עליו לא רק מצד החברים שלו, אלא גם מצד החברות שלי (!). דווקא המשפחות שלנו התגלו כלא לוחצות בעליל, ונתנו לעניינים להתפתח בקצב שלהם (או לפחות לא מול הפרצוף שלנו – כפי שיתברר מיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

אחרי שהחתן היקר החליט שבשלה השעה, הוא עשה את הדבר הנכון ופנה לעזרה לחברתי הטובה ביותר – שפיללה לכך כבר מיום ההיכרות שלי איתו, יש לציין. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחרי שהיא סיימה לצהול, הם סיכמו להגיע לנטע וולפה כדי לבחור לי משהו יפה. הם ידעו שאני לא הכי מתלהבת מזהב (כצבע) בכל הקשור לטבעות אירוסין ונישואין. בכלל, לא הצלחתי להצביע על יותר מדי טבעות שאהבתי, כי איכשהו בתמונות הכל נראה אובר נוצץ ומוגזם. בכל אופן, אחרי התלבטויות וצחוקים שלהם עם נטע, וכמובן היוועצות איתה, הייתה לה הברקה: טבעת מזהב אדום, שמשובצות עליו 3 אבנים (גדולה ושתי קטנות בצדדיה), ועם עיטורים שמקיפים אותן. מדהימה.

מבחינתי לפחות, זה התחיל בבוקר גשום אחד בתחילת מאי האחרון, שנתיים וקצת לקשר שלנו. קמתי בבוקר לעבודה בחוסר החדווה הרגיל, במיוחד לנוכח הגשם בחוץ (שביאס אותו, באופן מובן). שנינו לא אנשי בוקר גדולים ולא חריג שיהיה לנו קשה לקום, אבל באותו בוקר היה נראה שהוא מתאמץ מאוד להשהות את הקימה. בסוף הוא שלח אותי להסתכל על המקרר. על אותו מקרר הייתה תלויה לנו רשימת to do list לתקופה הקרובה. ובסוף הרשימה הייתה תוספת כתובה בעט: "08.05 – לקחת את ב' לצימר מפנק". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחרי צהלות וצווחות של אושר התארגנו ונכנסנו לאוטו. שם הופניתי למכתב חידה, שהוביל אותנו, בסופו של דבר, לסיפורום על המסע שאנחנו עומדים לעבור. לאחר מכן קיבלתי עוד מכתב, שסיפר על ארוחת צהריים מדהימה ומפנקת ב"קימל בגלבוע" שמחכה לנו. אחרי הארוחה גיליתי עוד כתב חידה אחרון שהוביל אותנו לצימר מדהים שמשקיף לכינרת.

בשלב הזה, האמת, כבר הייתה לי תחושת בטן חזקה מאוד שמשהו קורה. לכן, כשהוא רצה לצאת החוצה לנוף לקראת השקיעה היא כבר התהפכה לה. ניהלנו איזו שיחה הזויה על משהו שאני כבר לא זוכרת מרוב התרגשות, ו... חזרנו פנימה. "טוב", אמרתי לעצמי, "אז זה לא הולך לקרות". חזרנו לפתח הצימר, ודווקא שם הוא נעמד, בחוץ. בנקודה זו כדאי לספר שיש לי מין הרגל מגונה כזה: לבקש ממנו, לרוב באמצע הלילה – "לספר לי סיפור". ואז הוא מספר סיפור כלשהו, שהדמויות הראשיות בו הן "הנסיכה" (אני) ו"נער האורוות" (הוא), כשהסיפור לרוב מתאר את אירוע אותו יום. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בכל אופן, לראשונה - הוא ביקש ממני לספר לו סיפור, על היום שעבר עלינו, מהעיניים שלי. לא יודעת איך הצלחתי לחבר משהו קוהרנטי במצבי הנרגש, אבל חירבשתי משהו שהסתיים באותה נקודת זמן. בנקודה הזו הוא אמר שהוא רוצה לספר את הסיפור מנקודת המבט שלו - שזה אותו סיפור, רק עם... סוף אחר. הוא הוציא את הקופסה מהכיס, וירד על הברך. אני, כמובן, פרצתי בבכי. בלי להסתכל על הטבעת בכלל חיבקתי ונישקתי אותו ואמרתי שכן, ברור. שתינו קצת יין ונכנסו לג'קוזי החם כדי להירגע.
בבוקר שאחרי טיילנו לנו באופוריה מוחלטת בצפון, עיכלנו והתלבטנו איך נעביר את הבשורה הלאה. בבוקר הבא כבר עשינו רוד טריפ ארוך שבמסגרתו בישרנו פנים את פנים למשפחה שלי (בחיפה), שלו (ברעננה) ולכל החברים הקרובים שלו/שלנו (בראשון).

אגב, בעניין המשפחה (וחלק מהחברים): בדיעבד התברר לנו שבמהלך השנתיים האחרונות כל הצד שלו פשוט ניהל בורסת הימורים של "מתי הוא יציע". כל חופשה שלנו הייתה מלווה בליחשושי "אולי הפעם?!". ומי לא ידע? אנחנו, כמובן


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

המקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתן היקר הוא אדם סתגלתן, נוח ופשרן, בכל התחומים. זה כולל גם את כל מה שקשור לחתונה. אני, לעומת זאת – יותר קשה. קשה לי עם הקונספט של "אולם", והייתה לי בראש חתונת גן כיפית וקלילה שכזו, באפריל/מאי, עם קוקטיילים מפנקים על הבר. כלות אורבניות סטייל. אבל... חלומות לחוד, ומציאות לחוד. ההצעה עצמה הייתה במאי, מה שהשאיר לנו אופציה לעשות את זה לקראת החורף, או לחכות עוד כמעט שנה. ואת זה ממש לא רצינו. ירח דבש של חבר קרוב שנפל על רוב אוקטובר כבר די דחק אותנו לקראת נובמבר, מה שדי העמיד את רעיון הגן הפתוח באור פחות ריאלי. לא אשקר, זה היה מבאס. מאחת שרצתה חתונת אביב בגן בחוץ, הפכתי לכלת חורף שצריכה להתמודד עם האפשרות של חתונה במקום סגור. אבל החלטנו לנסות לבדוק את האופציות שלנו ולנסות להוציא מהן את המיטב.

פנינו לאיזיווד, שלא היו להם יותר מדי הצעות עבורנו. הם שלחו אותנו ל"גן הוורדים" (נפסל בגלל האולם הסגור) ול"ביער" (מקום יפהפה, אבל משהו בי לא התחבר לחלק הסגור של המקום).

אחרי שויתרנו למעשה על שירותי איזיווד, החלטנו להעיז ולהגיע למקום שממש רציתי אבל ידעתי שיקר – האחוזה (בבית חנן). ואכן, אין ספק שהמחירים שם לא זולים. אבל, וזה אבל גדול – פשוט התאהבנו במקום ברגע שהגענו אליו. זה היה שילוב מושלם בין חתונת גן לחתונה מקורה בפנים. בשילוב עם הפידבקים הנלהבים ברשת ועם הפגישה המעולה שהייתה לנו איתם – החלטנו להשקיע עוד קצת וללכת על זה.

האם זו הייתה החלטה טובה? כן. המקום הוא לא פחות מהורס, ורוב האורחים ממש התעכבו על זה בפידבקים שלהם. היחס שקיבלנו לאורך התהליך ובמהלך האירוע היה מצוין – קפדני ושירותי מאוד. הם היו זמינים באופן יוצא מין הכלל ברוב הזמן, גם במייל וגם בטלפון. אין ספק היה למקום חלק גדול מאוד מהפיכת הערב שלנו למושלם.

אבל... לצערי יש אבל. היו כמה פאלטות לאורך הערב, חמורות יותר ופחות. אף אחת מהן לא חירבה לנו את האירוע, ובכל זאת - היה קשה לנו להעביר אותן לסדר היום. מה שהיה הכי גרוע מבחינתנו זו התגובה של המקום לטענות שלנו, שמבחינתנו הצטיירה כהתנערות מוחלטת מכל סוג של אחריות, וניסיון להקטין אותנו ואת כל מה שקרה. על פיצוי שלנו כמובן לא היה על מה לדבר. כמקום שמציג את עצמו כאוחז ברמה הגבוהה ביותר ודואג לפרטים הקטנים ביותר – לטעמי זה ממש לא אמור לקרות. לא רוצה להרחיב מעבר, אז מי שמעוניין בפירוט מוזמן לשלוח לי מסר אישי.


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

עוד קצת של המקום...


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## haych (9/2/15)

מושלם


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

Save The Date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שאתם עומדים לראות, אני אוהבת להיות יצירתית (ומזל שכך, כי השאלה הראשונה של החתן הייתה: "בשביל מה צריך Save The Date?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. למזלי הוא משתף פעולה באופן מושלם, כפרעליו). בכל אופן... התוצאה בתמונות.


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/2/15)

מקסים!! ואתם זוג מהרס!!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

תודה רבה!


----------



## haych (9/2/15)

גם זה מושלם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה בציפיה להמשיך מחר, הכלבה מטילה ווטו על המשך הקריאה


----------



## elinoket (10/2/15)

אנחנו שקלנו להשתמש בקוספט האצבעות להזמנה 
אבל בסוף הלכנו על עיצוב אחר.
מתה על הרעיון הזה


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

הזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נוכח ההוצאות הגבוהות על האולם, לא הכי התחשק לנו להוציא הרבה כסף על העניין הזה. מצד שני – לא הרגשנו שלמים לגמרי עם אף אחת מההזמנות המוכנות שמצאנו ברשת. אז החלטנו... לעצב אותן בעצמנו. וכן, אף אחד מאיתנו לא מעצב גרפי או אפילו קרוב לכך (כפי שבהחלט יתברר בהמשך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
כיוון אחד מקורי ונחמד שקרץ לנו כבר מההתחלה הוא רעיון הכרטיס להופעת רוק. שנינו חובבי מוזיקה, ואנחנו נוסעים לא מעט להופעות בחו"ל. לכן זה היה נראה לנו רעיון שמתאים לנו מאוד. ליישם את זה – היה כבר עניין אחר. התחלתי לשוטט ברשת ולחפש רעיונות בסגנון, ולא מצאתי משהו שהתחברתי אליו באמת. בסוף איכשהו אספתי כל מיני אלמנטים מכאן ומשם, והתחלתי להרכיב אותם יחד בתוכנת העיצוב pic monkey. החתן היקר התגייס גם הוא, ובילינו ערבים שלמים יחד בהזזה של קווים, כוכבים, חיפוש פונטים והתאמת צבעים. בסוף הצלחנו להוציא תחת ידינו משהו שהניח את דעתנו. אממה – הוא היה באנגלית. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז החלטנו לפתור את זה בלהכין עוד גרסה... בעברית. הגרסה העברית היא, כמובן, הרבה יותר קלאסית ושמרנית. אחרי שסיימנו ורגע לפני הביקור בבית דפוס שלחנו לחברה שהיא מעצבת גראפית לחוות דעת. ואז היא הודעה לנו בחגיגיות שמה שעיצבנו הוא ברזולוציה סופר נמוכה ואין טעם שנלך בכלל לבית הדפוס. יופי. היא התנדבה לשחזר את שתי הגרסאות ברזולוציה טובה, וגם עיצבה לנו את הצד האחורי (התמונה). בסוף, ובדקה ה-90, יצאנו עם שתי הזמנות: אחת, הכרטיס, לחברים, והשנייה, העברית, לאורחים המבוגרים יותר.

את ההזמנות הדפסנו ב"קופי סנטר" באונ' ת"א בגלל המחיר הטוב לסטודנטים. הם עשו עבודה טובה סה"כ מבחינת איכות ומהירות, אבל היה איזה קטע מעצבן איתם – רק אחרי שבחרנו סוג מסוים של נייר, "נזכרה" המעצבת להגיד לנו שהוא עולה 60 אגורות יותר, מה שהקפיץ כמובן את המחיר. שיכחה או טקטיקת מכירה? לא ידוע. בכל מקרה - לא אהבנו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כמובן שלא יכולנו להסתפק בסתם להכניס הזמנה למעטפה ולסגור. אז הזמנתי מ-etsy חותמת שעווה בעיצוב אישי, עם הכיתוב House Of W סטייל "משחקי הכס" (שם המשפחה של שנינו מתחיל באות הזו), וחתמנו בשעווה אדומה (ויקרה בטירוף!) בערך 30 מהמעטפות של האורחים הכי קרובים אלינו. החתן ישב וטפטף שעווה לדעת עד שכמעט איבד את שפיותו. לא היה קל, אבל לדעתנו הצנועה – התוצאה שווה את זה.
עוד טאץ' שהוספנו היה חותמת דיו עם השמות שלנו, התאריך ומשפט שלקוח מהשיר שלנו – You are the reason I've been waiting all these years" (Can't Find My Way Home של Blind Faith). המשפט כיכב, כמובן, גם בשתי ההזמנות וגם בשלט שהכנסתי לכניסה.


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/2/15)

יאאאאא מקסים!! גם אנחנו עשינו חותמות שעווה עם לוגו 
נסיכה על גב אריה שבעלי עיצב


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

שמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בכל הקשור ללוק שלי, התהליך התחיל בשמלה שלי. הגעתי אליו מאוד מסויגת, ובלי המון חשק. אני לא בדיוק בחורה קוקטית, וגם הביטחון העצמי שלי בכל הנוגע למראה החיצוני שלי די נמצא בשפל בשנים האחרונות. ואם זה לא מספיק – אני ממש, אבל ממש שונאת למדוד, בטח כשאני במרכז העניינים. ידעתי שאני צריכה ליפול על מקום טוב – גם מכבד ורגיש עם יחס סבלני ומעולה, וגם כזה שמתמחה בסגנון שאני אוהבת – וינטאג'י/קלאסי (לא קצפות, פאייטים וכיוב').
 המקום הראשון שהגעתי אליו בעקבות הבלוג של כלות אורבניות היה ליליום. מיד היה לי קליק עם קטי המקסימה. גיליתי שהשד לא נורא בגלל, ואפילו עלו עליי לא מעט שמלות, שנראו די סביר אפילו. אבל בגלל שהיה לי קשה לסגור על המקום הראשון, החלטתי לתת הזדמנות לעוד כמה מקומות וביקרתי גם ברינה בהיר ובפישנדג. עם שני המקומות האלו, למרות שלא היו מאוד שונים מבחינת הסגנון מליליום, לא הרגשתי כימיה. ולכן חזרתי לליליום. אחרי כמה פגישות מייאשות וקרייססים אישיים (מסתבר שמה שהיה לי בראש לא הכי תאם את המציאות) הצלחנו להגיע לכיוון של ה-שמלה. קטי, שירן, מיכל וכל הצוות היו כל הזמן סופר מקסימות וסופר סבלניות אליי. היה מאוד חשוב להן שאצא מרוצה עד הפרט האחרון, ועבדו קשה בשביל זה. קיבלתי בהשאלה גם הינומה, עליונית וחזייה. גם המחיר היה ממש ממש סביר, בטח שלקנייה. בקיצור – ממליצה בחום.


----------



## Ruby Gem (8/2/15)

אפשר תמונה?


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

השמלה תלויה...


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

ואיך שכחתי - בגדי חתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
תמיד רציתי בחור גבוה. אז קיבלתי – בחור בגובה 2 מטר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועם האושר שבכך מגיעים גם חלקים פחות כיפיים, כמו למצוא ביגוד במידות האלו. קודם כל נסענו ל"סאסאן" – חנות מפעל לבגדי גברים בא.ת ברעננה. אחלה של חנות, למען האמת. יש בה מבחר עצום של בגדים מכל הסוגים, ובטווח לא רע של מידות. מצאנו לבחור שתי חולצות ומכנסיים במחיר די מדהים. לצערנו, בכל הקשור לז'קט ו-וסט – לא היה לנו מזל.

בעקבות המלצה של חבר קרוב הגענו לחנות של רומן ברחוב ביאליק כדי להשלים את המלתחה. האמת שהחנות הזו היא סוג של כניסה למכונת זמן וקפיצה לפיפטיז. תמיד מושמע ברקע רדיו עם מוזיקה אמריקאית מהפיפטיז, ומוכרים שנראים לקוחים מאותה תקופה גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בכל אופן, מדובר בחנות שעובדת עם אנשי צבא, וממש תופרת להם חליפות, מדים ובגדים לפי הזמנה, ובכל המידות (סיפר לנו שהכין בגדים גם לשחקני כדורסל). מיד המוכר החביב הציע לבחור הצעות סטייל, והרכבנו לו לוק לחתונה שכלל את הרכישות הקודמות שלנו, בתוספת וסט, ז'קט, עניבה וחגורה. באופן די מפתיע, התהליך כלל 3 (!) מדידות. אחת מהן הייתה די תמוהה לטעמי, כי הם תפרו וסט ממש ממש קצר, לאחר שמדדו את הבחור בפעם הקודמת (...). אבל חפיף. לסיכום: אין ספק שהרבה יותר יקר מסאסאן, אבל גם השירות וגם התוצאה הם כמה רמות יותר. מומלץ.

השלב האחרון בלוק היה נעליים. מידה 50 בנעליים לא משאירה יותר מדי אפשרויות לרכישה, אז פנינו ליחידה שאנחנו מכירים – איידלרס. החתן מצא שם אחלה זוג נעליים שחורות, יפות ונוחות (נשארו עליו עד סוף האירוע) ב-700 ש"ח, ובא לציון גואל.


----------



## elinoket (10/2/15)

סאסאן מקום מעולה! 
קנינו שם לבחור הכל חוץ מהנעליים במחיר מצחיק!
אבל זה כי אני "הסתפקתי" ב1.86


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דבר אחד ידעתי כשחשבתי על נעליים לחתונה של עצמי: אין לי עניין בנעלי "כלה". לא מתחברת לנעליים בצבע לבן/כסוף/מוזהב, בטח שלא כאלו על עקבים גבוהים או פלטפורמה עצומה שאין לי יכולת ללבוש (או שום דבר לעשות איתן אחר כך). רציתי משהו עם צבע, עם עקב קטן, אולי עם נגיעה קטנה ל"כלתיות". וכמובן – לא מצאתי שום דבר כזה.

אחרי שיטוטים אינסופיים וכושלים ב-modcloth, asos, שופרא, מאסטרו, לייבלינג, שני בר, רוני קנטור, יאנגה ואיפה לא בעצם – הגעתי לסיבוב אחד ארוך ומעייף ברח' ביאליק ברמת גן. שם נכנסנו לחנות "בן ישי", שמרכזת מותגי נוחות ומיד קרצה לי מאחד המדפים הנעל שלי. גם החתן מיד ננעל עליה ואמר שהיא מאוד מיוחדת. אין ספק שהיא לא סטנדרטית, אבל היא קיבלה המון מחמאות ולא פחות חשוב – היא הייתה ממש נוחה (נשארה עליי כל היום ועד לחצי מהריקודים).


----------



## Ruby Gem (8/2/15)

מאוד אהבתי את הנעליים! 
בחירה ממש מקורית ומעניינת.
אני אוהבת שמתאימים דווקא נעליים עם קצת צבע.


----------



## haych (9/2/15)

תשמעי, יש לך סטייל מטורף!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

איזו מחמאה. המון תודה...


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

טבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשהגענו לשלב קניית טבעות הנישואין התלבטנו אם לחזור לנטע וולפה. אבל באותה תקופה נתקלתי בהמון המלצות דווקא על תומר פלר, צורף שגר בגבעתיים. נוכח המיקום (אנחנו משם) וזה שהוא הכין את הטבעות גם לזוג חברים קרובים שהתחתנו כמה חודשים לפנינו, החלטנו לנסות אותו. החוויה הייתה... מיוחדת. תומר מקבל זוגות בסלון הדירה שלו, שם יושבים ומעיינים במגשים. בין לבין מכניס תומר בדיחות שקצת מקלילות את האווירה (או ככה לפחות בחרנו להסתכל על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). המבחר הוא לא עצום, ולא נפלנו מהרגליים בהתחלה, אבל לאט לאט ננעלנו על שתי טבעות שהיו מאוד מיוחדות בעינינו, ומתאימות לנו  (רצ"ב התמונות). הטבעת שלי במקור הייתה בזהב, ונעשתה במיוחד בזהב אדום, כדי שתתאים לטבעת האירוסין. תומר גם הפתיע לטובה כשבישר לנו שהטבעות מוכנות בערך שבוע לפני הדד ליין שקבענו.

מה שהפריע לנו קצת קשור לעניין התשלום. כאשר שילמנו מקדמה על הטבעות עשינו זאת דרך העברה בנקאית ולכן היה מבחינתנו הגיוני לשלם כך גם את השאר. אבל כשהגענו לשם, תומר הפתיע ואמר שזה בעייתי, ונוכח זה נאלצנו לכתת רגלינו לקניון בשעה תשע וחצי/עשר בלילה כדי להוציא מזומן מהכספומט. זה לכשעצמו לא בעייתי, אבל היה אפשר להגיד משהו מראש כדי לחסוך לנו את זה... פרט שכדאי למי שסוגר איתו לזכור.

בכל אופן, סך הכל אנחנו מסכמים את החוויה כחיובית – גם מבחינת השירות וגם מבחינת המחיר.


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

תכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם בכל הנוגע לתכשיטים לא היה לי מושג מה לבחור. לא מצאתי את עצמי מחוברת ל"תכשיטי הכלות" למיניהן. הכל נראה לי קצת מוגזם ולא כל כך אני. מצד שני, היה ברור לי שצריך משהו עם נוכחות. אחרי שיטוטים באטסי ובגראס. הגענו ל"מיכל נגרין". אני מאוהבת בסגנון שלה כבר המון זמן, אבל משום מה היא לא עלתה בדעתי בהקשר הזה. דווקא שם מצאתי המון המון תכשיטים מדהימים, ובמחירים סבירים לחלוטין (יחסית לגראס ולפדאני, למשל). אחרי ששיגענו את המוכרת האדיבה, החלטתי ללכת על שני זוגות עגילים נופלים שלא הצלחתי להכריע ביניהם, ועל צמיד מנצנץ שהתאים לשניהם. הצמיד והעגילים שקיבלתי קיבלו המון מחמאות – לשיפוטכם.


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/2/15)

את ממש יפיפיה! אפשר תמונה מלאה של השמלה?


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

בבקשה


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/2/15)

איזה יופי, וגם השיער פשוט קלאסי נקי...אין ספק שיפה לך פזור!


----------



## elinoket (10/2/15)

צמיד מקסים אבל לא רואים את העגילים  
ודרך אגב
את מאופרת נהדר וסחטיין על הלק האדום


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

שפצורי כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מעולם לא עשיתי מני-פדי לפני כן, אבל היה לי ברור שאצטרך לעשות משהו עם הציפורניים. מצד שני -  לא תכננתי להשתגע בשום שלב. וככה יצא שאת המני-פדי + לק עשיתי ב... דוכן "לקה" בקניון גבעתיים. לא יכולה להגיד שהטיפול שקיבלתי היה הכי מושקע שאפשר, אבל לצורך העניין הזה היה אחלה. יצאו לי ציפורניים אדומות ומהממות (שהתאימו גם לנעליים).

מה שכן חשבתי ששווה להשקיע בו הם הפנים. בתור בחורה עם עור פנים די בעייתי חשבתי שיהיה כדאי לקבל טיפול פנים עמוק וטוב אחרי שנים שבהן לא הייתי באחד. דרך המלצות הגעתי לאלדור רגב ("נוצה לבנה") שיושבת בגבעתיים. אלדור היא אישה מקסימה ונעימה, שנותנת טיפול שהוא הרבה יותר מפילינג והוצאת שחורים. קודם כל – הטיפול שלה לא כואב שבא למות. לא מסיימים אותו עם פרצוף אדום ונפוח לשבוע. היא דואגת כך הזמן לקרר ולחמם אותו לסירוגין, עם משחות מרגיעות וריחניות. מעבר לזה, הטיפול מלווה גם במסאג'ים נעימים ומפנקים בכתפיים, צוואר ופנים. אבל חוץ מזה – היא גם מטפלת הוליסטית, שמתרכזת גם באנרגיות וזרמים ו... אין מה להגיד, זה עושה את העבודה. יצאתי משם זורחת וחיובית לחלוטין. אחת המומלצות ביותר שלי.


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

צלמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צלם סטילס – ליעד דרך (דרייק). אל ליעד הגענו דרך אתר "סטודנטים נישאים", וזה למעשה הספק היחיד שמצאנו דרכו. הוא היה היחיד מתוך הרשימה שם שהצילומים שלו באמת שבו את תשומת ליבנו. ליעד התנהל היטב לאורך כל הדרך – היה זמין לשאלות ולהמלצות (ע"ע בהמשך). חייבת לציין גם שהתגובות המפרגנות על התמונות היפות לא מפסיקות להגיע.

אל ליעד הצטרף יורי, צלם הוידאו. יורי היה פחות לבבי מליעד, אבל היה לו חוש הומור יבש שנרשם בהחלט. הוא תקתק היטב את העבודה והיה סבבה סה"כ.

הצלם האחרון שלנו הוא איתמר מ"מגה איוונט". אל איתמר הגענו בעקבות המלצה של ליעד. לא ידענו עליו יותר מדי והתמונות באתר שלו לא עושות לו הרבה חסד לטעמי, אבל הופתענו לטובה. איתמר הגיע לאירוע בזמן, היה מאוד מאוד נעים וחביב (עד היום אני מקבלת עליו פידבקים טובים) והוא פשוט צילם אחלה של תמונות. גם המחיר היה סביר מאוד, וחוץ מזה בינתיים נראה שהאיכות של התמונות היא מצוינת.


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

עוד קצת תוצרים של ליעד...


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## butwhy (9/2/15)

תמונה מקסימה!!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

הפרחים, אגב, הם מ-Flori Shik בגבעתיים. חמודים ומומלצים!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## elinoket (10/2/15)

בעיקר אהבתי את התמונות שהוא תופס רגעים 
כמו התמונה הזאת או התמונות של הילדים... ממש יפה יקירה


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

DIY, פרחים ושלל ירקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאז ומתמיד אהבתי אמנות – ואומנות, גם שימושית. אני עוסקת בזה כבר שנים, ומאוד אוהבת. היה לי ברור שבחתונה שלי יהיה הרבה DIY, שייתן איזשהו טאץ' מיוחד ואישי שלנו. לא היה מבחינתי איזשהו theme מוביל, אלא יותר רעיונות שנהגו ואיכשהו חוברו להם יחדיו למשהו שיצא בסוף די נחמד, לטעמי. היה נחמד לשמוע גם שאנשים שמו לב לזה והתלהבו.

ההפתעה הגדולה שלי התגלתה לאורך התהליך, כשגם החתן התגייס בצורה מדהימה ולקח חלק פעיל בהכל – כולל DIY! (בואו נאמר שהמונח "וואשי טייפ" ממש, אבל ממש כבר לא זר לו... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

הנה רשימה חלקית בהחלט...


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

שלט לכניסה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Blind Faith היא אחת הלהקות שאנחנו יותר אוהבים, והאלבום שלה רץ הרבה בנסיעות שלנו. המשפט שבשלט לקוח מתוך השיר הראשון באלבום, והיה נראה לנו מושלם לקבל איתו את פני האורחים.


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

מספרי שולחן ופתקי הושבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוכנו על גבי נייר מעוצב שנרכש בחנות made by hand בגבעתיים. החתן ישב ובמו ידיו עשה פאנצ'ים לכל פתקי ההושבה, בפאנץ' שנרכש במיוחד (באותה חנות). את פתקי השולחנות הכנתי אני – פיזרתי בספוגית stressed ink מיוחד שייתן לנייר גוון עתיק. לאחר מכן ציירתי את המספרים ולקינוח – שרפתי את הקצוות.


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

ופתקי ההושבה...


----------



## Another Girl (8/2/15)

סידורי שולחן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לאחר גיוס של משפחה וחברים לאיסוף צנצנות, ניצלתי את הסופ"ש של מסיבת הרווקים של החתן ופשוט קישטתי אותן בוואשי טייפ שחור/לבן מסוגים שונים. אותו דבר גם לצנצנות הקשים מנייר שעמדו על הבר.


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

עמדת צילום + פרופס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חשבתי שיהיה נחמד להציב עמדה מדליקה ליד הרחבה. הכנתי רקע שעשוי מקרטון ביצוע, וצבוע באקריליק. אליו צירפתי מסגרת של פולארויד שעשויה מקאפה, עם כיתוב של השמות שלנו. הכנתי גם צנצנת עם פרופס מקרטון. לצערי, בסופו של דבר – כל אלו לא נכללו בחתונה (מתקשר לדיס ההמלצה שלי לגבי האולם).


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

והתמונה היחידה של העמדה בפעולה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(כולל הרקע הצבעוני שהכנתי, על גבי קרטון ביצוע עם צבעי אקריליק).


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

דגלונים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קניתי סטים של ניירות מעוצבים מאיביי. החתן ואני גזרנו, חוררנו ושזרנו.


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

ועוד דגלונים, עם התאריך


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

תמונות לקישוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה נראה לנו כמו אלמנט נחמד. אספנו כל מיני תמונות של שנינו והדפסנו בפורמט של פולארויד. אחרי זה תליתי אותן על חוט איכרים עם אטבים קטנים, וכל מיני אלמנטים. השרשראות האלו נתלו בחדר הכניסה. עוד הוצבו בחדר הכניסה תמונות מהחתונות של ההורים, ממוסגרות. כן נתלו תמונות משפחה וילדות שלי ושל החתן, שהוצמדו למתלה בוואשי.


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

עמדת ברכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קניתי סטנד לעטים מעץ לא צבוע, וקישטתי אותו עם וואשי, אקריליק ומדבקות. בסטנד הזה עמדו ברכות, עטים וטושים. ליד הסטנד הוצבה תיבה מעץ, שמשתמש מעין קפסולת זמן לעוד שנה (אם נצליח להתאפק עד אז...)


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

שלט לתיוג באינסטגרם (לא שמישהו ביצע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

מתנות לאורחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד אחד מהטאצ'ים שחשבנו עליהם הוא מתנה נחמדה לאורחים, והוחלט על עציצי תבלין.
העציצים נרכשו ממשתלת ספיר בכפר סבא, במחיר של 8 שקלים לעציץ. ייאמר לזכותם ש-א. זה המחיר הכי טוב שקיבלתי ממשתלות באיזור, ועשיתי הרבה טלפונים ב. המבחר שקיבלתי היה ממש מפנק – לפחות 6-7 סוגים שונים (כאשר הובטחו לי 4) ג. העציצים היו גדולים וממש מרשימים, וגם במצב מצוין. בקיצור – ממליצה בחום.

אגב, עוד לפני שמצאנו ספק, סיימנו את העיצוב (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) – תגיות (שהוזמנו מ-ebay), שעוטרו בנייר וואשי. אני התחלתי עם זה, והוא הצטרף כדי "לעזור" ונדמה לי שגם די נשאב לזה, בסופו של דבר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בצד השני של כל תגית מוטבעת חותמת (נוספת) שלנו, שכללה גם את הביטוי Thank You. בכל אופן, זה היה אחד החלקים הכי כיפיים עבורי בכל התהליך. ממש התבאסתי כשנגמר...

התגיות נקשרו, בעזרתה הרבה והאדיבה של משפחת החתן, בחוט אופים. לאחר מכן הן נכרכו סביב העציצים, שנעטפו לפני כן בשקיות נייר חומות. התוצאה בתמונות...


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

אחרון: השלט שהוצב ליד העציצים 
היו גם  סלסלות התרעננות לשירותים + שלטים, אבל לצערי הם לא תועדו.

אגב, בהקשר הזה אציין ספק נוסף - Lola- לולה עיצוב ארועים של אהבה. אל ניצן ארד, חצי מהצמד, הגעתי דרך הפייסבוק, אחרי שבמשך לא מעט זמן טרדה את מנוחתי העובדה שיש לי המון עיצובים, אבל אף אחד שיסדר אותם. אחרי ששללתי חברות ומשפחה, החלטתי ששווה לשלם על זה קצת כסף. ההחלטה התבררה כנכונה. ניצן תקשרה איתי באופן מצוין לאורך כל התקופה, ואפילו הורידה לי מהראש את עניין הפרחים (שנרכשו על ידה אחרי שהסברתי לה את הסגנון הרצוי מבחינתי) והסידור שלהם בצנצנות (אפשר לראות בתמונות כמה הפרחים מהממים). כשהגעתי למקום ראיתי איך היא ושותפתה עובדות קשה כדי לסדר את העיצובים שלי בדיוק לפי איך שרציתי, וכל זה בלי להציק לי בשאלות אפילו פעם אחת ביום האירוע. בקיצור, מקסימות ומומלצות.


----------



## Sofi Sh (9/2/15)

וואו! 
הכל כל כך מדהים!!! כל הכבוד על ההשקעה המטורפת וכל הדברים שהכנתם!
התמונות נהדרות ואתם נראים כל כך נינוחים ונהנים!
&nbsp
מזמן לא היו פה קרדיטים, ועוד כאלו מושקעים  איזה כיף!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

טקס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתן ואנוכי חולקים את אותה השקפת עולם ברוב המקרים, גם בנושא הדת. לכן היה לנו קל להגיע להסכמה שדרך הרבנות – אנחנו לא עוברים. כן היה לנו חשוב שהחתונה תרגיש לנו כמו חתונה "אמיתית", עם נגיעה גם לרוח היהודית.
פנינו לרב מאיר אזרי מ"מרכז דניאל" אחרי שהתרשמנו ממנו לטובה בחתונה של חברים. הכימייה עם הרב הייתה מעולה, ומאוד אהבנו את הראש שלו. באמת הרגשנו שהוא מציע לנו חתונה שוויונית, נעימה, שמתאימה יותר לנו ולערכים שלנו. ואכן, כך היה. נפגשנו איתו פעמיים כדי לסכם על הדגשים והעקרונות שאנחנו יותר מתחברים אליהם. הוא עודד אותנו מאוד להפוך את הטקס לשלנו, ועל כך אני מודה לו. חוץ מזה, הוא ונציגות המרכז גם הפגינו זמינות גבוהה במייל, והכל תקתק מצוין.
בסופו של דבר היה לנו טקס מקסים, בו התאפשר לנו לברך אחד את השנייה וגם לקדש אחת את השני. שמענו אחר כך המון תגובות מאורחים שפשוט התרגשו בטירוף – וחלקו את ההרגשה הזו שלנו. חלק אפילו ביקשו את השם שלו.


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/2/15)

כלה יפיפיה!!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

קייטרינג ובר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
"האחוזה" עובדים רק עם "טעם וצבע", וזה היה לגמרי לטובתנו. כל התגובות ששמעתי לגביהם היו רק מהללות ומשבחות, והחתן גם התלהב מהם לאחר שנכח באירוע ב"באר של סבא". הרושם הזה הוכח כנכון לאחר אירוע הטעימות, אליו הוזמנו גם ההורים. המנות היו מפנקות וטעימות באופן יוצא מין הכלל, מין המנות הראשונות ועד לקינוחים (המדהימים!). כולם ליקקו את האצבעות ויצאנו רגועים.
אחרי הארוחה, הגענו לפגישה עם סיגל, השפית, ואפילו החלטנו לקבל "על עיוור" כמה מההמלצות שלה ולבחור במנות שאפילו לא טעמנו. לא הצטערנו. באירוע עצמו הכל תקתק והיה טעים וטרי, ועד היום ממשיכים להגיד לנו כמה הכל היה טעים ומעולה.

בר – ZED שירותי בר. כאן לצערי אני נאלצת לתת דיס המלצה רצינית, ובעצם יותר מכל ספק אחר באירוע הזה. גם אותו לא יכולנו לבחור ובדיעבד – חבל שכך. אמנם האורחים לא הרגישו בשום דבר לא תקין, אבל אנחנו והקרובים אלינו, שיודעים אחרת – מרגישים כך בהחלט. לא אפרט כדי לא לקחת סיכונים מיותרים, אבל מי שמעוניין – בפרטי. כן אציין לטובתם שהחבר'ה בשטח, הברמנים - תפקדו לעילא ולעילא.


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

והשוס...


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

בגלל ההתרגשות שכחתי איפור שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אחרי בדיקות ופגישת ניסיון עם מאפר/מסרק אחר, הגעתי לכרמל יהלום. החלטתי לבחור בה קודם כל בגלל המחיר – שהוא ממש סביר יחסית למחירים אחרים ששמעתי מסביב. שנית, בגלל ההמלצות והעבודה הטובה שהיא עשתה בפגגישת הניסיון שלנו. אבל לא פחות – בגלל האישיות המיוחדת והגישה התוססת. הייתי צריכה כמה שיותר אווירה חיובית ומצחיקה ביום הזה, וידעתי שהיא תספק את הסחורה. לא טעיתי.

מבחינה מעשית: אני מאוד אוהבת איפור מעושן, ולכן ידעתי פחות או יותר איזה כיוון אני רוצה. מבחינת השיער, לעומת זאת, לא היה לי מושג איזה כיוון אני רוצה. מצד אחד אני לא משתגעת על זה שהפרצוף שלי יהיה חשוף בלי מסגרת (חולת נפש, נו). מצד שני – אני מסתובבת עם פזור כמעט תמיד, וזה לא נתפס אצלי כמאוד חגיגי. גם פקפקתי ביכולת של עיצוב בפזור על שיער יחסית חלק להחזיק מעמד בלחות הישראלית, גם בנובמבר. אחרי התלבטויות וניסיון, וגם במחשבה על הכיוון של השמלה – הוחלט ללכת על חצי פזור, כלומר – צד אחר פזור לגמרי והצד השני אסוף בסיכות וצמה קטנה, עם "שוונץ".

ביום האירוע נרשם קרייסס. לא ראיתי את האיפור לאורך התהליך, רק את הפרצופים של החברות שלי, שהתלהבו ואמרו כל הזמן כמה זה יפה ומחמיא. לצערי כשקמתי להסתכל במראה... לא הייתי שותפה לתחושה. אני לא יודעת אם בעיניי זה היה לא מוצלח כמו שזה פשוט לא מה שחשבתי עליו. חשבתי שיהיה לי יותר תיחום בקו התחתון של העין, שכמעט ולא היה. גם הצבעים של העישון בעפעף היו נראים לי לא מחמיאים. בכל אופן, אחרי קצת לחץ והתגייסות של כרמל, הוספו טאצ'ים קטנים לאיפור ויצא משהו שהניח את דעתי, והיה גם מאוד מאוד אהוב על החתן.

לסיכום, כרמל עשתה עבודה מעולה - האיפור והשיער החזיקו מעולה עד לסוף האירוע. עוד צריך להיאמר לזכותה של כרמל זה שהיא גם הוכיחה שהיא גם אדם טוב, כשבעקבות טעות שהיא לגמרי שלי בנוגע ללו"ז וההתנהלות ביום החתונה, היא התנדבה להסיע לאולם על חשבונה את שתי המלוות שלי. מלכה.


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

די ג'יי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
במחיר של "האחוזה" כלול גם די ג'יי, כשברשימה נכלל גם מעיין ברגמן. כשקיבלנו את הרשימה מהמקום התחלנו לבדוק את האנשים ודי מיד ננעלנו על מעיין. גם בגלל הפידבקים המדהימים שקיימים עליו בכל מקום אפשרי, וגם כי התרשמנו שיש לו אופי מגניב שתואם גם לסטייל שלנו. קבענו להיפגש, ואכן – לא התאכזבנו. מעיין הוא בחור מצחיק ומגניב בראש ממש טוב, שממש התלהב מהטעם המוזיקלי שלנו (גראנג', רוק, רוק מתקדם, רוק קלאסי וגם בלי מזרחית) והחלטנו לסגור איתו בו במקום. סיכמנו שנרכיב רשימת שירים שאנחנו רוצים לקבלת הפנים ולריקודים.

ביום האירוע עצמו מעיין הגיע בזמן ו... פשוט עשה את העבודה. מדובר באירוע עם רוב של מבוגרים, ביום שני בערב. ואיכשהו, מעיין הצליח לשמור על רחבה מלאה ותוססת בערך מתשע וחצי ועד לסביבות אחת, בשלב שבו גם אנחנו כבר היינו די גמורים.

מה שכן, ואני חייבת לציין – הקשר בין הסגנון שלנו והרשימה שהעברנו למעיין היה מקרי בהחלט. ממש לקראת הסוף (3-4 שירים אחרונים), כשהרחבה כבר התרוקנה, היו כמה שירים יותר בסגנון שלנו. חוץ מזה היו שם יציאות כמו שיר של היי פייב (החתן לא הכי התלהב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אבל – הרחבה כאמור הייתה מלאה, והוא כנראה ידע מה הוא עושה. בכל אופן – מומלץ בהחלט.


----------



## haych (9/2/15)

קרדיטים מדהימים!!! 
מקווה שיהיה עוד המשך של המסיבה, צילומים מקדימים וכו', בא לי לראות עוד תמונות!
את יפהיפיה והעיצובים שלך משאירים אותי עם פה פעור. כמה זמן לפני החתונה התחלתם בהכנות? כי זה נראה לי כמו משהו שלוקח נצח...
נראה שהיה לך שיתוף פעולה מלא עם החתן-שזרם עם כל הרעיונות שלך-וטוב שכך! גם הרבה יותר כייף ככה, וגם זה השתלם כי הכל מהמם.
מזל טוב!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

עובדת על זה.. 
האמת היא שזו באמת הייתה עבודה לא פשוטה, כשברקע גם לימודים ומבחנים (אני) ועבודה במשרה מלאה (שנינו). לקח לנו בערך 3-4 חודשים להרים את הכל, אבל את צודקת - באמת שכל זה לא היה קורה בלי שיתוף פעולה אקטיבי מהחתן המהמם.


----------



## iritki (9/2/15)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
ואנחנו "חולקים" שני ספקים, את פלורי שיק ואת תומר פלר המדהים (אגב גם ערן זרחוביץ וגם גיא לרר עשו אצלו טבעות).
&nbsp


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

אכן... ותודה!


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (9/2/15)

קרדיטים מהממים! 
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה ב DIY


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Olly84 (9/2/15)

הכול נראה מהמם!!! 
שאלה בנוגע לעיצוב, מי הכין את הפרחים לסידורי שולחן? (את הבאת או שהאולם סיפק)
&nbsp
ואשמח לראות עוד תמונות. נראה שהיה ממש כייף!


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

תודה, כיף לשמוע! 
לגבי הפרחים - פירטתי בנושא כאן:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=177767196
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------



## Olly84 (10/2/15)

איזה חומוס יצאתי חחחח


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)

לסיום - קצת נגיעה מהריקודים


----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Another Girl (9/2/15)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/2/15)

אחד השרשורים הכי מרתקים ויפים שראיתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם זוג מגניב והורס וההשקעה והאותנטיות שוטפים את כל התמונות. חתונה עם אופי ויופי. חתונה כלבבי


----------



## Ruby Gem (9/2/15)

וואו איזה קרדיטים! 
כבר מההתחלה שבית את ליבי עם התמונה של הג'ינג'י 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאוד נהניתי לקרוא!
חתונה שמחה, כיפית ומרגשת, עם הנגיעה האישית שלכם.


----------



## elinoket (10/2/15)

אחלה קרדיטים שיהיה המון מזל טוב ותהנו בירח דבש


----------



## ronitvas (10/2/15)

WOOOOWWWW 
איזה קרדיטים משובחים!!! כמה הנאה!!!
תודה תודה תודה שהעלית לנו כאלה קרדיטים - אליפות!

אם לא קשה לך 
אשמח אם תכיני בהודעה נפרדת את רשימת הספקים.
כך יהיה לי יותר קל להעלות לסיפריות של הפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם ותהנו בירח דבש


----------



## Another Girl (25/2/15)

לבקשת המנהלת, רשימת קרדיטים מרוכזת 
אולם: האחוזה בבית חנן
טבעת אירוסין: נטע וולפה
טבעות נישואין: תומר פלר
רב: מאיר אזרי, בית דניאל
צלם: ליעד דרך (דרייק)
צלם מגנטים: איתמר גולן (מגה איוונט)
שמלה: ליליום
איפור ושיער: כרמל יהלום
הדפסת הזמנות: קופי סנטר, אוניברסיטת תל אביב
די ג'יי: מעיין ברגמן
קייטרינג: טעם וצבע
בר: ZED שירותי בר
פרחים: פלורי שיק
סידור עיצוב ופרחים לסידורי שולחן: לולה עיצובים
צמחי תבלין: משתלת ספיר
תכשיטי כלה: מיכל נגרין
בגדי חתן: סאסאן + רומן הלבשה
נעלי חתן: איידלרס
נעלי כלה: בן ישי
טיפול פנים (והרבה יותר מזה): אלדור רגב (''נוצה לבנה'')
&nbsp


----------



## gingerie23 (21/3/15)

וואו!! ממש נהניתי לקרוא את הקרידים 
כל הדברים שעשיתם לבד יצאו פשוט מושלמים, הלוואי שהייתי עשרונית כזאת, הכיף הייתי עושה דברים כאלה לחתונה שלי.. אבל אני כנראה אצטרך להסתפק בדברים קנויים &#55357;&#56859;


----------

